# NVIDIA port + X = vsync. How do I turn off vsync?



## bitmask (Nov 18, 2017)

Believe it or not, I prefer to use my computer with vsync off  not that I like tearing, but I like the slightly faster response time of the mouse and keyboard. How do I know vsync is on? I noticed some slight input delay, then I checked and all tearing is gone.

Vsync seems to have been automatically enabled when I activated the `nvidia-driver` port. I installed it, added `nvidia_load="YES"` to my blank `/boot/loader.conf`, added `kld_list="nvidia-modeset"` to `/etc/rc.conf`, and then added this to my blank `/etc/X11/xorg.conf` (which is the thing that made the driver actually work when running `startx`) and rebooted:


```
Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"        # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"     # [<bool>]
    Identifier  "Card0"
    Driver      "nvidia"
    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection
```

How can I turn off vsync? Nvidia driver didn't cause global vsync to happen when I used windows and linux... so it's probably just a config thing that I'm missing, right?

I didn't have vsync before I activated nvidia driver.

Also, I am not running a compositing manager, just X and bspwm.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 18, 2017)

You should use x11/nvidia-settings to diasble vsync.


----------



## redpill (Nov 18, 2017)

Alternatively, you can try exporting `__GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK=0` to your environment. Anything you can do with x11/nvidia-settings you can do without. The README that accompanies the driver package documents how.


----------

